# Cleaner Magazine



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Anybody get Cleaner Magazine on here??

Check out page 26!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

She has a nice rack


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone that does not get the subscription can view it here:

http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/155347989?access_key=key-2gjtn93dirguee5lkjkx&allow_share=true


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Kudos to you :thumbup:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool, just read the article, I was like, hey that's my bud,,, smile?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Way to go you have a nice growing company


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I was pretty surprised when they called me and asked to do an interview.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Thanks guys! I was pretty surprised when they called me and asked to do an interview.


Did you ask them where they got your info? Smile
Why you and not me or cuda or redwood, etc, smile. Peace. You deserve it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I know where they got my number from :icon_wink:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

You should tell them you need 20,000 copies for friends and family. Remove your article and spread it all over you town.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

​


AndersenPlumbing said:


> I know where they got my number from :icon_wink:


Haha, me thinks too.


----------

